# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  POWERBI - Calculer une moyenne 'mediane' sur PowerBI

## cgalindo

Bonjour,
je dispose d'une table de pointage de mon personnel 'Table_Pointage'.

Dans cette table, il y a, entre autres, les champs [Date], [Affaires] & [Heures Pointes]

Une meme journe, plusieurs personnes peuvent tre pointes sur la meme affaires.
Une affaire peut courir sur plusieurs jour, voire mois.

Je souhaite pouvoir calculer
1. le nombre d'affaire distincts (sur la priode de mon filtre) --> Mesure : Nb Affaires_distinctes =DISTINCTCOUNTNOBLANK(Table_Pointage[Affaires])
2. le nombre d'heures totales (sur la priode de mon filtre) --> Mesure : Nb_Heures = sum(Table_Pointage[Heures Pointes])
3. le temps moyen par affaire sur la priode, en cartant les moyennes faibles (10% plus faibles) et les moyennes hautes (10% plus grandes) sur toutes les affaires travailles sur la priode (filtre) mais en incluant dans le calcul les heures passe avant la priode filtre si l'affaire a t travaille dans la priode.

C'est sur ce point 3 que je bloque.

Par avance merci

----------

